# I want my period back!!



## jessafina (Oct 26, 2009)

Or more specifically, I want to ovulate so that I can get pregnant again!!DS just turned 1 and is still a very frequent nurser. In the morning, before both naps, a few other times during the day , before bed and 3 times in the night. I love nursing and have no interest in weaning him, but we're ready to get going on baby number two and I'd really like them close together.Anyone have any advice? Would night weaning help bring it back? He definitely eats in the night (rather than just sucking to get back to sleep). He takes down about 4 ounces at a time (I know because DH had me sleep on the pullout last night and gave DS expressed milk all night lon so that I could get some rest).
Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm totally with you! I wish there was a magic answer here, but there really doesn't seem to be. The best advice I've read is to partially wean or night wean. The longer the stretch without nursing the better odds that your cycle will return. AF returned for me around 12pp with my DS so I'm hoping that it will be any time now. Good luck!


----------



## MommyMad (Feb 23, 2009)

You sound just like me. In reading about so many women that breastfeed and get their menstrual cycle back early enough, I thought I would be amongst those. However, here I sit at almost 10 months PP and no AF in sight.









I just started doing the research. I'm wondering if anything, short of weaning can get it back. On the one hand, I don't want to wean, but at 43 and suceptible to MC's, I feel like my time is running out.


----------



## littlestinkers (Jun 8, 2010)

I have never gotten af back before 13 months pp with my first it was 15 months pp ten my twins was I weaned them at 13 months pp. I weaned them and then in Oct took provera to bring af to start bc provera did not bring af but did jump start my system and I o'd about 29 days later and caught that egg. I am still bfing that baby and want to keep bfing him while pg then tandem nurse the 2. That is my goal. I know night weaning is a big key to afs return but for me that is the man time he nurses now. So I worry that he well wean soon. That is what happened with ds #1.. Vitex well help too.


----------



## aleatha5 (Dec 27, 2008)

LittleStinkers -- Does Provera make you ovulate? I got a prescription for it b/c my first PPAF was super heavy, but I didn't take it for fear it would have the opposite effect (make me infertile). I'd really like to O so I can TTC. So maybe I should take the provera?

OP, sorry for the thread hijack, but I am in your boat (kind of) had the first PPAF, but clearly did not O prior to it.


----------



## jess152 (Jan 20, 2008)

You can ovulate without having a period. Chart your temps and see what's going on in there!







When your period does come back, it only means you have your period...you could have been ovulating during the months prior. You'll only know if you chart your temperature.


----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

ha! I was the opposite. I was hoping not to have an AF for 18 months like some women do, but mine came back at 5 months with DD1 and 3 months with DD2 even though we night nursed well after a year, and started solids late. Go figure!


----------



## selinastivens (Sep 1, 2010)

ya one of my cosine she had such experience.


----------



## munchymum (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep, I want my period back too. I wish I know how long I had to wait...


----------



## JoyFilled (Sep 12, 2008)

My DD is 18 months with no signs of fertility returning.

My friend took birth control for one month and then stopped. She ovulated and got pregnant the next month.


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm 18 months PP and have been TTC for 7 months with no sign of PPAF. I did a round of vitex with no results and am now trying progesterone cream on advice of my midwife. I really hop it works! I don't want to cut out any nursing sessions but I REALLY want to be pregnant again!


----------



## gozal (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone know the dosage of vitex to bring back fertility? I am really nervous about it because I've read that in low amounts it actually increases prolactin, which would prolong LAM. Does Maca help with this? (We've been all weaned for 3 months, and nothing yet.)


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

If you love nursing (and it's important to you that your DS have at least 2 years) you might consider waiting another year or so. Many nursing moms dry up and/or babies wean because they don't like the change in taste of their mom's milk while pregnant.


----------

